

Didn’t Get Into Harvard? I Envy You - srivast
https://medium.com/editors-picks/4bedfaa97fbe

======
shoeless
For those that haven't read "The Overachievers", if you liked this story, give
this book a read. In particular, the trials and tribulations of "AP Frank"
will be of interest.

